# Need A New Camera



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am on the hunt for a new compact camera,would like a long zoom optical view finder was looking at the lumix tz60,but not very good in low light can anybody on here tell me if this will be better http://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/cameras-camcorders/lumix-digital-cameras---point-and-shoot/superzoom-cameras/dmc-tz70.html or is there any other I should be looking at cheers bowie.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, there are very few superzoom cameras with a viewfinder, especially compact style ones. If you need a superzoom camera with a viewfinder then the bridge style may be a better option, although they are physically bigger.

That Panasonic looks very good but it isn't cheap, you can pick up an older model Nikon, Canon or Panasonic for a great deal less if you can live without a viewfinder.

I have a Nikon 9100 something that I bought very cheaply as it was a few years old, it has been excellent, much better than I thought for a compact superzoom.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Odo said:


> Hi, there are very few superzoom cameras with a viewfinder, especially compact style ones. If you need a superzoom camera with a viewfinder then the bridge style may be a better option, although they are physically bigger.
> 
> That Panasonic looks very good but it isn't cheap, you can pick up an older model Nikon, Canon or Panasonic for a great deal less if you can live without a viewfinder.
> 
> I have a Nikon 9100 something that I bought very cheaply as it was a few years old, it has been excellent, much better than I thought for a compact superzoom.


thanks for the reply I have a Fujifilm FinePix HS30EXR bridge but would like something smaller for holiday need view finder for bright sun


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a hs20 not a 30 from the memory man

 :lol:


----------

